# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Украинский юмор

## Lampada

*Тонкий украинский юмор или "трудности перевода"*   
... теперь продолжим, надеюсь никого не обидеть, ведь надо понимать, что мы смеёмся не "над", а мы смеёмся вместе, русский и украинец, ведь у нас столько общего. Скрынька пэрэпыхунцив (на укр. мові — скринька перепихунців) — коробка переключения скоростей (а не то, что вы подумали — не шкатулочка для хранения презервативов!).Самопэр попэр до мордопысця пидсрачныкы (на укр. мові — самопер попер до мордописця підсрачники) — байкер повез стулья к художнику-портретисту.ЦэБэрко(ва) (на укр. мові — цеберко) — ведро.Дыскогапавка (на укр. мові — дискогапавка) — дискотека.Ты палыш? (на укр. мові — Ты палиш?) — Ты куришь?Пэчыво з маргарыном пэрты будэш? (на укр. мові — Печиво з маргарином перти будеш?) — Печенье, выпечку из маргарина кушать будешь?Розрахуйко (на укр. мові — розрахуйко) — милый мой бухгалтер.Гаплык (на укр. мові — гаплик) — конец.Сало в шоколади (на укр. мові — сало в шоколаді) — украинский сникерс.Га? (на укр. мові — Га?) — не «гектар», а междометие «А?», используемое для уточнения неуслышанного.Тю! (на укр. мові — Тю!) — Та ты что!Москаль (на укр. мові — москаль) — россиянин.офисная мебель -меблі, -лів, мебля, -ліРэпэтуваты (на укр. мові — репетувати) — не «репетировать», а «орать во всю глотку матюки разные».Западэнэць (на укр. мові — западенець) — не «декадент», а житель Западной Украины.
Еще перлы из перловки украинского юмора с салом и медом. Уси права захыщено (на укр. мові — Усі права захищено) — «Все права защищены», а не «Все права похищены»!Цыбуля (на укр. мові — цибуля) — лук.Цыббулино (на укр. мові — Цыббулліно) — Чипполино.Сало в шоколади (на укр. мові — сало в шоколаді) — украинский сникерс.Салочки (на укр. мові — салочкі) — не сало, а игра такая детская - салочки.ПФУ! (на укр. мові — ПФУ!) — ПФУ! - Новая эффективная диета для пенсионеров всея Украины (расшифровывается как Пенсионный Фонд Украины)!Бачыты з интервалом (на укр. мові — бачити з інтервалом) — моргать.Афро Диты (на укр. мові — Афро діти) — афро-американские дети, если не политкорректно, то - негритята.ГосподарОчка (на укр. мові — ГосподарОчка) — хозяюшка (см. фото выше юмор Украины).Паркан (на укр. мові — паркан) — забор.
Взято здесь: Тонкий украинский юмор или "трудности перевода" | DotFun | мові, сало, права, украины Тонкий украинский юмор или "трудности перевода" | DotFun | мові, сало, украины, права
Проект DotFun

----------


## Marina Shevchenko

Я украинка и мне очень понравилось  ::

----------


## Marina Shevchenko

Только я никогда не подумала бы что милый мой бухгалтер на украинском будет именно так как написано!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/watch?v=7kRyLTkb...SIkaIECMiOmarE

----------

